# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  jednu buducu mamu i jednu mamu malog djeteta za rtl traze

## ivarica

ovo mi je treci topik s _trazenjima_ danas  :/  

dakle, rtl treba za prilog o tome koliko novaca treba u prvoj godini - mlade roditelje (mlade po stazu u roditeljstvu, ne po godinama) te jednu trudnicu.

molim da mi s ejavi neka od vas, jako je hitno, do sutra.

----------


## Mony

Ako za prvo ne treba mladE roditeljE, vec roditeljA (1) - jer MM ne bi nikad pristao   :Rolling Eyes:  , ja se javljam.

----------


## ivarica

moze 1
salji mi broj moba na pp   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Go Mony!  :D

----------


## Mony

Ajde cure trudnice javite se - 
nije hitno do sutra, ali bi do tada trebala znat.

----------


## apricot

neka ide bubimira - ako ovo pročita

----------


## bubimira

Draga moja apricot kaj stvarno misliš da sam je to u stanju obavit bez bruke????  :Laughing:  
Šalim se. Hvala na preporuci no međutim ja danas dobila od doca STROGO MIROVANJE    :Sad:    Malo sam otvorena pa mi je rekao da smanjim doživljaj bar sljedeća 2 tjedna i onda na kontrolu.
Tak da sam sad INOP

----------


## mara

> Tak da sam sad INOP


Neznaju ti tu kaj to znači!

----------


## TATA MATA

Jel moze malo više informacija !
Nagovorit cu ja Bubimiru ali dajte mi malo više informacija o emisiji.
Tipa...kad je snimanje, tko vodi emisiju i tak to.
Malo je nezgodno pricat o troškovima za prvu trudnocu i prvo dijete, poglavito zato jer nismo svi u istoj financijskoj situaciji.
Ono kaj je meni normalno i dostupno nije nekom drugom i obrnuto.
Kad bih je provalio da mi je potrebno bar jedno 3000 eura netko bi   :shock: a netko bi se slozio.

----------


## Fidji

Nagovaram i ja bubimiru, ona je tak preslatka trudnica, baš za tv.
(Meni liči na onu plavu odvjetnicu iz serije Kevin Hill.)

----------


## Mony

Tata mata, to nije snimanje emisije, vec priloga, ali ne znam tocno za koju emisiju - to nisam pitala. 
Novinarka je rekla da ce trudnica pricat o pripremama za dolazak bebe, i o samoj trudnoci, a mama o svom aspektu.
Kolko sam upoznata (a jesam), snimanje priloga ne bi trebalo trajat dulje od sat vremena, najvise dva (ali to je fakat previse).
A ovo za lovu - svatko prica iz svog aspekta - drukcije ne mozemo. To je na novinarki da skupi informacije koje su objektivnije. Ja mislim pricat o onome sto doista radim, ne misleci hoce li to svima biti OK.

----------


## TATA MATA

> Tata mata, to nije snimanje emisije, vec priloga, ali ne znam tocno za koju emisiju - to nisam pitala. 
> Novinarka je rekla da ce trudnica pricat o pripremama za dolazak bebe, i o samoj trudnoci, a mama o svom aspektu.
> Kolko sam upoznata (a jesam), snimanje priloga ne bi trebalo trajat dulje od sat vremena, najvise dva (ali to je fakat previse).
> A ovo za lovu - svatko prica iz svog aspekta - drukcije ne mozemo. To je na novinarki da skupi informacije koje su objektivnije. Ja mislim pricat o onome sto doista radim, ne misleci hoce li to svima biti OK.


Dobro..pitat cu je...ustvari procitat ce !

A ustvari ako ides ti onda ona ne treba jel tako ?

----------


## ivarica

treba trudnica, mony ide kao mama

----------


## bubimira

> Tak da sam sad INOP 
> 
> 
> 
> Neznaju ti tu kaj to znači!


Pa naučit će   :Wink:   INOP=inoperative 

Nego drage moje ja definitivno ne mogu!  Danas imala krvavi isjedak ujutro i moram ležat do daljnjeg. Ak se pogorša morat ću u bolnicu.   :Sad:  

Sorry! Sigurno će se već netko javiti.

----------


## Mony

> Nego drage moje ja definitivno ne mogu!  Danas imala krvavi isjedak ujutro i moram ležat do daljnjeg. Ak se pogorša morat ću u bolnicu.   
> 
> Sorry! Sigurno će se već netko javiti.



Sam se ti drzi!!!






> Nagovaram i ja bubimiru...


Fidji, kolko znam i ti si trudnica   :Wink:

----------


## Mony

> Fidji, kolko znam i ti si trudnica



Fidji, sorry, sorry, sorry - 
nije mi bila (zlo)namjera sirenje dezinformacija!
Zamijenila sam te s jednom drugom trudnicom s foruma   :Embarassed:  
Sorry!

----------


## Kamelia

Ja sam u 8 mjesecu trudnoce, ako netrebaš oca mozemo se ćut jer on ti radi od 7 do 19 naveče ima svoju firmu a i sumnjam da bi pristao! Inače meni je 25g iako mi svi daju manje Kamelija

----------


## ivarica

molim te posalji mi neki tel. broj za kontakt.
tenks.

----------


## Yuna

za što je to?
trudna sam...pa ako mogu pomoći još nekako bilo bi mi drago

----------


## aries24

yuna, pogledaj datum zadnjeg posta prije tvog   :Wink:

----------

